# Two 2518 questions



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. Catch here, 79 and still kicking. My 2518 is sort of hard to steer. I lifted the front end, cleaned and greased and everything seemed OK. Still hard to steer. So I checked the toe-in. It was about 1/8 closer in the front. Do you think some more toe-in would help, say 3/8 to 1/2?
Also I would like to operate the tractor with the front side panels removed as it makes it so much easier to clean the engine with air after each use. Will this cause any problems such as heating? I would think it would run cooler, but I thought I better check with you all. Thanks for the help

55th wedding anniversary coming up this week.......I also enjoy my old 
Cub 124 a cousin gave me. Runs great, the one with the cast iron front end.
Wish I could find a mower and mower clutch for it, but I use it to pull my canoe, and a leaf rake. Bye

The only problem with a lot of intelligence, is the greater capacity to be stupid........


----------

